# diskettenlaufwerk tut's nicht



## computers (22. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir bei Ebay ein Diskettenlaufwerk ersteigert, dass habe ich eingebaut. Allerdings funktioniert es nicht . Die grüne LED scheint dauerhaft und wenn ich auf eine Diskette zugreifen will, kommt die Meldng "Zugriff verweigert". 

Also bin ich erstmal davon ausgegangen, dass das Laufwerk defekt ist. Zur Sicherheit habe ich es aber noch in meinem zweiten Computer ausprobiert. Das ist das selbe Problem mit dem Laufwerk. Für diesen Testzweck habe ich aber das Diskettenlaufwerk in meinem zweiten Computer kurz abgeschlossen um das ersteigerte anzuschließen. Nachdem ich jetzt nach diesem Test mein altes und 100% funktionstüchtiges Diskettenlaufwerk wieder angeschlossen habe, habe ich das selbe Programm auch mit dem Laufwerk.

Also gehe ich erstmal davon aus, dass ich etwas falsch angeschlossen habe. Aber was Die beiden Stecker sitzen richtig und sonst kann man doch nichts falsch machen, oder

Ich bitte um Antwort, es eilt, da sonst die Rückgabefrist für das LW abläuft.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. August 2004)

Wenn die grüne Lampe dauerhaft leuchtet ist im Regelfall der Datenstecker verdreht aufgesteckt.

Einfach mal umdrehen!


----------

